# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  القيلولة سنة نبوية وفوائد صحية ونفسية

## أم أروى المكية

*دراسة علمية: القيلولة تخفف من مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب*


القيلولة تعزز الذاكرة والتركيز وتفسح المجال أمام دورات جديدة من النشاط الدماغي:
فوائد صحية عديدة تجنيها من وراء النوم  والاسترخاء لمدة نصف ساعة فقط في الظهيرة، وهو يسمى لدينا بالقيلولة، وهو  سُنة عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أكَّدت على فوائدها الصحية دراسة  أجريت في اليونان، ونُشِرت في الولايات المتحدة أن أخْذ القيلولة ثلاث مرات  في الأسبوع مفيد للقلب، ويحد بشكل كبير من الوفَيات الناجمة عن الأمراض  القلبية، لا سيما لدى الرجال.

وتظهر نتائج الدراسة أن الأشخاص الذين  يأخذون القيلولة بانتظام؛ أي: بمعدل 30 دقيقة على الأقل ثلاث مرات في  الأسبوع، هم أقل تعرضًا لوفاة مرتبطة بأمراض قلبية من أولئك الذين لا  يتبعون هذه العادة، حسب ما أشار باحثون في مدرسة الطب في هارفارد ببوسطن (ماساشوستس، شرق) وجامعة الطب في أثينا.

لا تتردوا في أخذ قيلولة:
وبحسب الدراسة، فإن قيلولة بعد الظهر يمكن أن تحد من احتمال الوفاة جرَّاء مرض في القلب؛ لأنها تخفف من التوتر المعروف بمرض العصر.
وقال البروفسور ديميتريوس تريخوبولوس، أحد واضعي الدراسة التي نشرتها المجلة الأمريكية "أركايفز أوف إنترنل ميديسين"، أن "الرسالة الواضحة هي لا تترددوا في أخذ القيلولة إذا سنحت لكم الفرصة". وتظهر الدراسة - التي نشرت خبرها وكالات  الأنباء العالمية - الآثار الإيجابية للقيلولة الشائعة، خصوصًا في دول  المتوسط، لدى الرجال العاملين بشكل خاص، ويقول أبرز واضعي الدراسة الدكتور  أندرونيكي ناسكا أن هذه الآثار هي أقل تجلِّيًا لدى غير العاملين، ومعظمهم  من المتقاعدين.

أما بالنسبة للنساء العاملات، فلم يتم التمكن من إثبات هذه الآثار الإيجابية، وتعذُّر الوصول إلى نتيجة في هذا الشأن.

وكانت الحكومة الفرنسية كشَفت في الآونة  الأخيرة عن برنامج لحث الفرنسيين على النوم أكثر وبشكل أفضل، آخذة بعين  الاعتبار احتمال الترويج للقيلولة، باعتبار أن ربع الفرنسيين يعانون من  الأرق.
 
وشملت الدراسة 23681 رجلاً وامرأة، يقيمون في اليونان وجميعهم بصحة جيدة على فترة بلغ معدلها 6.3 سنة.

سنة نبوية:
والقيلولة من السنن النبوية التي هجرها  الناس مع كثرة مشاغل الحياة وازدحام الأعمال، فإذا كانت هناك دعوة عالمية  لأخذ القيلولة لفوائدها الصحية، فإننا كمسلمين نأخذ القيلولة اقتداءً  بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وابتغاءً للأجر من عند الله بتطبيق السنة  النبوية.
 
أخرج ابن ماجه بسنده عن سهل بن سعد، قال:  قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "ما كنا ‏ ‏نقيل ‏ ‏ولا‏ نتغدى إلا  بعد الجمعة))، وفي صحيح البخار ي ‏عن ‏أنس بن مالك ‏قال: "كنا نبكر  بالجمعة، ‏ونقيل ‏ ‏بعد الجمعة".
وقد كان الصحابة يحرصون على وقت القيلولة  حرصًا شديدًا، وهذا ما يظهر من حكاية خصام علي مع فاطمة، والحديث أخرجه  البخاري ‏عن ‏سهل بن سعد ‏ ‏قال:‏ جاء رسول الله -‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم -‏  ‏بيت ‏ ‏فاطمة ‏فلم يجد ‏عليًّا ‏في البيت، فقال: أين ابن عمك؟ قالت: كان  بيني وبينه شيء، فغاضبني، فخرج، فلم ‏يَقل: (ينام القيلولة) عندي، فقال  رسول الله -‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم - ‏لإنسان: انظر أين هو، فجاء فقال: يا  رسول الله، هو في المسجد راقد، فجاء رسول الله -‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏-  ‏وهو مضطجع قد سقط رداؤه عن شقه وأصابه تراب، فجعل رسول الله ‏- ‏صلى الله  عليه وسلم -‏ ‏َيَمسحه عنه ويقول‏: ((‏قُم ‏‏أبا تراب، ‏قُم‏ ‏أبا تراب)).
بل الثابت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أنه كان يحافظ على نومة القيلولة، فقد أخرج البخاري عن ‏أم حرام بنت ملحان  ‏‏أخت ‏أم سُليم أن رسول الله -‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏- ‏قال عندهم،  فاستيقظ وهو يضحك، قالت: فقلت يا رسول الله، ما أضحكك؟ قال‏: ‏رأيت قومًا  ممن يركب ظهر هذا البحر كالملوك على الأَسِرَّة، قالت: قلت يا رسول الله،  ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم، قال: فإنك منهم، قالت: ثم نام، فاستيقظ وهو يضحك،  قالت: فقلت يا رسول الله، ما أضحكك؟ فقال مثل مقالته، قالت: قلت يا رسول  الله، ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم، قال: أنت من الأولين، قال: فتزوَّجها  ‏عبادة بن الصامت، ‏فغزا في البحر، فحملها معه، فلما رجَع، قرَّبت لها بغلة  لتركبها ‏ ‏فصرَعتها، ‏فاندقًّت عنقها، فماتت.
فوائد صحية ونفسية:وحول الأثر النفسي للقيلولة نشير إلى ما أكده الباحثون في دراسة نشرت في مجلة "العلوم النفسية" عام 2002 تحت إشراف الباحث الإسباني د.إيسكالانتي: "إن القيلولة تعزز الذاكرة والتركيز، وتفسح المجال أمام دورات جديدة من النشاط الدماغي في نمط أكثر ارتياحًا"،  كما شدد الباحثون على عدم الإطالة في القيلولة؛ لأن الراحة المفرطة قد  تؤثر على نمط النوم العادي، وأشار الدكتور إيسكالانتي إلى أن الدول الغربية  بدأت تُدرج القيلولة في أنظمتها اليومية، وأوصى بقيلولة تتراوح بين 10 -  40 دقيقة".
وقد أثبتت الأبحاث الطبية الغربية الحديثة  أن نوم القيلولة يقلل من مخاطر الإصابة بالأمراض القلبية وأمراض الشرايين  بنسبة 30%، وأن القيلولة تعيد للجسم حيويَّته من 4 إلى 5 مرات، كما أنها  تساعد على تقوية العضلات وتنشيط المخ.

والقيلولة النموذجية تتراوح بين 10 دقائق  إلى 40 دقيقة، ويحظى فيها الإنسان بنوم خفيفٍ، ولكنه هادئ، ويستفيد جسم  الإنسان منها استفادة كاملة، وقد اتَّضح أن أخذ غفوة لمدة 30 دقيقة قد يجدد  النشاط والمهارات الإدراكية للإنسان.
وأكد العلماء في مؤسسة "النوم الوطنية الأمريكية"  أن فترات القيلولة القصيرة في منتصف النهار لمدة نصف ساعة، تلغي تأثير  التعب، وتعيد الاستقرار والحيوية والنشاط للذهن والجسم مهما كانت نوعية  المهمة التي يقوم بها الإنسان، كذلك فقد اكتشف الباحثون أن ساعة واحدة من  القيلولة العميقة أثناء النهار قد تكون مفيدة كالنوم طوال الليل، إذا تمكن  الشخص من رؤية الأحلام فيها، كما أن النوم في فترات ما بعد الظهر يساعد في  زيادة إنتاجية الفرد إلى الأفضل، ويُحسِّن قدرته على التفاعل، ويكسب الجسم  الراحة الكافية، ويقضي على هرمونات القلق والتوتر المرتفعة في الدم نتيجة  النشاط البدني والذهني الذي بذله الإنسان في بداية اليوم.

http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/62967/

----------


## أم أروى المكية

القيلولة الإيمانية 

ورغم كثرة الأبحاث العلمية التي تناولت  القيلولة، ومع أهمية هذه الأبحاث، فإننا نشير إلى القيلولة على أنها سنة  نبوية مهجورة، وحين يطبقها المسلمون يطبقونها اقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، حتى يكون في فعلها اتباع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينال منه المسلم  ثوابا من الله تعالى، مع ما فيها من الفوائد

  وإن كان للقيلولة فوائد صحية، أشارت إليها هذه الأبحاث، فإن للقيلولة فوائد إيمانية، أهمها :
- إراحة الجسم حتى يستطيع القيام بالعبادة، فكلما كان الجسد في راحة، بعيدا  عن الإجهاد والتعب، كان أداء الإنسان لعبادته أفضل، وفرق بين من يتجهز  للصلاة والطاعة، وبين من يفعلها إسقاطا لأداء الواجب، ولعل أحدنا يتذكر  يوما كان فيه مجهدا، فقام للصلاة، فما وجد فيها إلا أداء للحركات، بغية  إسقاط الفريضة، أو أنه قرأ القرآن وهو مجهد، فما عاش مع معانيه، ومن هنا،  فإن إراحة الجسد بالقيلولة فيه دعوة لإتقان العبادة.

- الاستعداد لقيام الليل، فإن استرخاء الجسد بسنة القيلولة لا يجعل الجسد  ينام كثيرا، مما ينهض أصحاب الليل لأداء أشرف عبادة في الإسلام، وهي قيام  الليل، فقد أخرج ابن ماجه والطبراني عن ابن عباس مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "استعينوا بطعام السَحَر على صيام النهار، وبالقَيْلُولَةِ على  قيام الليل‏". 
قال حجة الإسلام: وإنما تطلب القيلولة لمن يقوم الليل ويسهر  في الخير فإن فيها معونة على التهجد، كما أن في السحور معونة على صيام  النهار، فالقيلولة من غير قيام الليل كالسحور من غير صيام النهار.

- تساعد الإنسان على المحافظة على صيام النافلة، فقد أخرج  البزار كما في اللآلئ من حديث قتادة سمعت أنسا يقول: ثلاث من أطاقهن أطاق  الصوم‏:‏ من أكل قبل أن يشرب، وتسحر، وقال، يعني نام بالنهار وقت القيلولة.

- القيلولة من شيم الصالحين، وقد كان السلف رضوان الله عليهم يحرصون عليها  أشد الحرص، لما لها من أثر كبير في حياة الإنسان، حتى إن الواحد ليتابع  عماله وأهل بيته في المحافظة عليها،
 ففي حديث مجاهد قال: بلغ عمران عاملا  له لا يقيل، فكتب إليه أما بعد فقِلْ فإن الشيطان لا يَقيل.
وعن أبي فروة أنه قال القائلة من عمل أهل الخير، وهي مَجَمَّة للفؤاد، مِقْواة على قيام الليل.

فهل نعود إلى سنة القيلولة، أم تضيع منا في زحام العمل؟!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فقد أخرج ابن ماجه والطبراني عن ابن عباس مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "استعينوا بطعام السَحَر على صيام النهار، وبالقَيْلُولَةِ على  قيام الليل‏".


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة.
جزاكِ الله خيرا أم أروى على الموضوع

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وجزاك مثله أم علي .

----------

